# How do you change edges while going (mostly) straight downhill?



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

commitment born from confidence acquired thru practice


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a good write up at the top of the forum on how to do turns.

Or...you can kill Paolo and absorb his skill.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you needn't kill me, just eat my brain! but i hear it tastes a bit bitter.....

peaks and troughs!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> commitment born from confidence acquired thru practice


Not to mention that when you bite the dust a couple times really hard you won't allow it to happen very often anymore.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

In the long run, you need many types of turns/edge to edge transitions in your repertoire. Sometimes you may want to do smooth wide turns. You may want to do narrow stretched out turns in which you hold one edge for a long time (this results in nice speed). Or you may want to do quick edge to edge transitions like you described seeing. All of these types of turns are good to practice because sometimes the terrain will demand it; it'll come in handy to have a natural feel of what type of turn to use where.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Junglecat, try and familiarize yourself with actually making the turns. Link some wide turns so you can actually think about what you're doing. Once you start linking them comfortably on wider turns, than you should start thinking about quick transitions.


----------

